# Coralbox QP-5



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

Today I received a CoralBox QP-5 wave maker from "petsandponds.com". It was purchased to replace my Jebao CP25 "gyre style" pump.

I'll have it on the tank once I get home

Quick specs:

6 pump modes to choose from
wireless connection capable between 2 to 8 controllers
digital control and digital display from 0-100% output in 1% increments
no electronics encased in the motor for extended motor life
far quieter than previous generations of Jebao pumps!

**Wireless control function from Android/Apple devices requires a wireless module.

Output Flow : 0 - 5000 Litres per hour (1320gph)

Size : 8.5cm x 6cm x 6.5cm •Power 110V to 240 50/60Hz 10W


----------



## katakonik (Dec 7, 2016)

Have you used it yet? How's the noise? I got mine yesterday and it makes a rattling noise, very annoying. Not quiet at all. 

I'm thinking of taking it apart and reassembling it, but the plastic shroud is on very tight. Feels like I may crack it with the force I am applying.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

katakonik said:


> Have you used it yet? How's the noise? I got mine yesterday and it makes a rattling noise, very annoying. Not quiet at all.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking it apart and reassembling it, but the plastic shroud is on very tight. Feels like I may crack it with the force I am applying.


Been using it since this original post date. I did encounter the rattle noise you describe when I fully it took apart and the cage wasn't fully locked on re-assembly. So far I've been very impressed by the performance and quiet operation.


----------

